# Using alternator as motor



## MineAngerBR (Jan 5, 2020)

electric_driver said:


> Hi,
> I was wondering whether the 8SC3009ZA / 8SC3157V alternators could be used as electric motors (by supplying them electricity) ?
> I don't know whether the alternators are of a type that allows this (direct drive / permanent magnet direct drive alternators allow it, but there are also other types of alternators that might not allow this -for instance planetary gear, permanent magnet gear reduction, offset gear reduction, ...-)


Yeah, it can be done, i'm actually studying more about this idea of "transforming" alternators into motors, if you still want to do this, i would gladly help you


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 31, 2020)

I wouldn't mind being learned in this subject.. I have tried before but the alternator wasn't one that aloud opening without breaking.. I have made one into a welder successfully


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

electric_driver said:


> I was wondering whether the 8SC3009ZA / 8SC3157V alternators could be used as electric motors (by supplying them electricity) ?


Perhaps... buy why? If you're buying new, just buy a proper motor. If you're salvaging used stuff okay... as long as you don't need much power or efficiency, and you're interested in building your own controller.



electric_driver said:


> See here
> I don't know whether the alternators are of a type that allows this (direct drive / permanent magnet direct drive alternators allow it, but there are also other types of alternators that might not allow this -for instance planetary gear, permanent magnet gear reduction, offset gear reduction, ...-)
> ...
> https://www.electrolog.com/assets/documents/Starter_and_Alternator_Information.pdf


All of the types that you list are types of starter motor, not of alternator. And those types mix mechanical features (the gearing) with the motor design (permanent magnet or not).

While some starter motors have permanent magnets, alternators generally (as shown in the alternator section of the ElectroLog document) have wound rotors, powered through brushes and slip rings; the rotor current is controlled to regulate their output. This makes them more difficult to use, and less efficient. In the Prestolite website there is no mention of different electrical designs, because they all have wound rotors. Alternators commonly have the rectifier diodes mounted internally, so to use them as a motor those diodes need to be removed so that the winding can be powered... and whether the rectifier (typically just a half-wave design) is internal or external by a 3-phase AC source.

It would educational to play with converting an alternator to motor operation, but it's hard to imagine how it would make practical sense compared to buying a motor (designed to be a motor) of similar size.


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

Anyone considering converting an alternator to motor operation might want to read previous threads on the subject:
Google search for "altermotor" in DIY Electric Car


----------



## MineAngerBR (Jan 5, 2020)

[email protected] said:


> I wouldn't mind being learned in this subject.. I have tried before but the alternator wasn't one that aloud opening without breaking.. I have made one into a welder successfully



Here's a good list:

First, some youtubers that made considerable progress and/or multiple builds/tests, and after i will grab more videos for mentions
Tchangly21 (French-language), and some of his projects:
a dirt bike: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JfGE5x_1Ib0
a kick scooter: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v8PIyw1tdSY
a recumbent bike: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j7uqUIJJ9Ww
three go karts at the same time (a 2-seater kettcar-like one, a kart with a racing-like chassis, and a razor one): https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x1osRT4pHYU
Fixitmoditbreakit (english-language), he not just made a couple builds (drift trike and power wheels), he's making load/heat tests, showing VESCs versus redbrick ESCs, he's doing a good job:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZL7xPY9uckw
Mr. IMBUS, he's a DIY channel and have some curious builds (scooter and e-bike; while not efficient because 24V and low power BLDC controllers), they work: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pwGj2poJAhY and https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t-e-YmpY2aM
Huntsteven6, he only made a single go-kart, but was one of the people that tried to use PWM for field weakening before it was a bit more common to test this: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NQD-oiX_njA
Enrengineering, he already made a go-kart, unfortunately the controller failed, now he installed hall sensors in the motor and it will surely help him when he use bigger controllers: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BKLhO-DoQuI
Now to the mentions:
AliBro: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u0rSeDon__I
CheadleBiker: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_AguZTMZEVk
YesEinstein and its strange bicycle (not 100% useful but different to see): https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t4L3ch6KONo
stepusak: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZZY_ar65OoA
GhostOfKrezip: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RsLy8YQgEUs
itsmewillempy: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a8LapPJqJrc
CNCmachiningisfun: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WoaolcEnNTY
Creative Corner#ytn (this channel made a bigger car for the alternator but didn't felt too heavy for it): https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nrXNrgbqDio
Pekka: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jZlWfCoMPnw
Hedzer Pntang: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SARdcbvXSZY
James Rader: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nOqXyhThNBM
DiyRun: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FOAbtGYbT0I
1337Ralfy: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FYoacEph_d8
Just Go Make It: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SnADn7e_g-M
Beard of Knowledge (unfortunately never made the hall sensor tutorial, but now we have other people that made it): https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dolxHYL-l50
Rusty Glovebox: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HZd0fuPRJpQ
Dennis Henderson: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ii0ha90AFyI
Taylor Baker-Rhome (unfortunately no more update videos, his idea of double alternators into a pocket bike was amazing): https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_AT1zqsbq7Y
Maybi Prabowo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cIQ44QvlSnk
and Patterns in life: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EiVs4LkL7G0





brian_ said:


> Perhaps... buy why? If you're buying new, just buy a proper motor. If you're salvaging used stuff okay... as long as you don't need much power or efficiency, and you're interested in building your own controller.
> 
> ........
> 
> It would educational to play with converting an alternator to motor operation, but it's hard to imagine how it would make practical sense compared to buying a motor (designed to be a motor) of similar size.


Yes, i agree with you, Brian_, alternators aren't as powerful as a "real"/proper motor with the same size and power figures, but for educational purposes and for salvaging DIY projects, they are a good idea.


----------

